# Bumpiest ride even



## curtisj85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a 95 Sentra xe and I am runnng 205/40/17 wheels I have ben running this size for like 3 years now but now I feel every single bump in the road. I can eel m car going over a peoce of change lol. I'm nt looking to lower my car at all and it is my daily driver but i do drive fast. And going through curves on the interstate it is bouncy. I beleive the shocks and struts need to be replaced probably springs too. What are good replacements for stock but allow for a pretty smooth ride.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

look into some kyb or tokico shocks. most people i know that have them really like them.


----------

